# FLORIDA- Want to spend the winter here?



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

HOME FOR RENT- UMATILLA , FLORIDA, LAKE County( close to Mt. Dora & Eustis, Fl Central Florida). FURNISHED- Manufactured Home on 10 wooded acres in Lake County, Florida. Furnished home is in a beautiful rural wooded setting, with a locked gate, on paved road, not in a senior park. Quiet and safe, immaculate, 2 bed 2 bath home (walk in shower in master, tub in hall bath)) central a/c & heat, washer/dryer, equipped kitchen, large TV, and linens. No smoking , and sorry, no pets. Lawn maintenance and garbage pick up included. Cable TV or Direct TV and WiFi available. Vegetable greenhouse, will share space.(I garden year round). Owners, seniors retired husband & wife also live on same 10 acres closely next door. Separate address and mailbox for each home. Rent $1100.00 month (2 adults) , plus electric bill. Pay what you use, electric on in my name. MOVE IN READY. Available for 6 month term. Pictures available. Prefer mature adults. Contact Lauri at 352-408-6054 or email at: [email protected].


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds great, but I wouldn't travel without my 3 dogs.


----------

